# My stars disappeared before my eyes



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

This morning I clicked on my ratings to see what it's at. It showed that I had 285 five stars. Suddenly the number change to 283 five stars.
Man! Only thing that makes sense is someone changed their rating in retaliation after seeing I gave them less than five stars.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Keep after support for an explanation. They are suppose to bring more clarity to their bogus rating system.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Got the answer. Per support it only occurs when a rating is changed by the rider. This rating battle is crazy and in my opinion a waste of time. I give all riders 5 stars unless the police get involved. That way I don't have to worry.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> This morning I clicked on my ratings to see what it's at. It showed that I had 285 five stars. Suddenly the number change to 283 five stars.
> Man! Only thing that makes sense is someone changed their rating in retaliation after seeing I gave them less than five stars.


Give all passengers five stars in the beginning take notes on the passengers you want to give less than five stars 2 wait about 3 weeks then rewrite the passengers accordingly that's what I do haven't had any problems with ratings



Abraxas79 said:


> Keep after support for an explanation. They are suppose to bring more clarity to their bogus rating system.


What support? Stuff hasn't changed. Uber will stick by their bogus rating system till the day they get sued or go under?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

A T said:


> Give all passengers five stars in the beginning take notes on the passengers you want to give less than five stars 2 wait about 3 weeks then rewrite the passengers accordingly that's what I do haven't had any problems with ratings
> 
> What support? Stuff hasn't changed. Uber will stick by their bogus rating system till the day they get sued or go under?


 how do I request to change ratings again?


----------

